

Show HN: Estimates made easy - gugl
https://agilescope.io

======
HenryTheHorse
If I have understood the proposition, this tool will let a
developer/freelancer PRESENT estimates to customers. Presenting estimates is
essential but trivial.

But as everyone knows, estimations feature two non-trivial problems: one,
knowing how to budget X hours for Y task and two, knowing what tasks are
needed in a project. Both of these are a factor of experience, familiarity
with the domain etc.

So do you foresee your service offering default "project task-lists" with
sample effort? Without that, honestly, a simple Excel spreadsheet easily
offers far more functionality.

I do hope you take this as a serious feedback and not just as criticism from a
stranger on the Internet. There is a market-fit problem with ALL estimation
tools and I am not seeing anyone address it.

~~~
gugl
Thank you so much for your interesting feedback!

The full featured vision for agilescope is indeed more than just the estimate.
Making Estimates simpler is just the start. The next step is the integrated
time tracking and some project task-list features. It will answer two very
important questions in projects: how much time/money is left and how much of
the actual tasks are already completed. Does that answer your question?

Also your mentioned "market-fit problem with ALL estimation tools" sounds
interesting. What do you think is that market-fit problem? Maybe we can find a
solution for it.

Thank you so much.

------
gugl
Agilescope.io is a tool to make project/product estimates easier. The first
target group are Freelancers and Small Teams in Software Development and
Design. Next on the roadmap is to integrate time tracking to get full control
over both sides. The estimate and the time you really spent on it. Better
cost/budget control for you and your customer.

Any feedback is helpful. Thanks in advance.

~~~
biinjo
Out of curiosity -- how does your tool compare to for instance FreshBooks?

~~~
gugl
Thanks for the good question.

FreshBooks is an accounting tool. I'm using it myself for that. The core
vision for Agilescope is to have a easy and quick way to build estimates
(internal or for clients) without all that distraction. Then you can work with
your team or your client to scope out your milestone/offer and select which
items to work on. The green switches on the left signals if an item should be
done or not.

With that you can find the set of items which fit into the timeline and the
customers budget.

With the next feature being integrated time tracking you can get a good
overview of what items are completed vs. how much time/money is still left.

Did that answer your question?

